# Best-Sellers from the Kindle Store - Updated November 2, 2008



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought I'd put together a list of the top sellers in the Kindle Store here. Let's start with Kindle books, and I'll add blogs, magazines, and newspapers shortly.

Each image is clickable and links to Amazon's Kindle store.

*BOOKS*


*#1*[br]*[br]The Shack*[br]






*#2*[br]*Twilight [br](Book1)*[br]






*#3*[br]*[br]Eclipse*[br]






*#4*[br]*[br]New Moon*[br]






*#5*[br]*Breaking[br]Dawn*[br]






*#6*[br]*[br]Brisingr*[br]






*#7*[br]*The [br]Snowball*[br]






*#8*[br]*The Story of [br]Edgar Sawtelle*[br]






*#9*[br]*The Love[br] Dare*[br]






*#10*[br]*Extreme [br]Measures*[br]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, I gotta say, and meaning no offense to anyone, I'm sick of seeing the Twilight books everywhere.  When the most recent first came out I checked them out and decided they weren't my cup of tea.  I know they're Kindle bestsellers, and they're on the lazy susan at the bottom of the page here.  As such, I don't, personally, see a need to have these in a message.

What I WOULD like to see are NON bestsellers:  Perhaps members could suggest books that they got for kindle from Amazon and enjoyed.  We could put together our own 'favorites' list. . . separate from the Amazon best sellers.  Besides if you get a "finder's fee" for links clicked from the boards, the more books listed, the better, I'd think.

My opinion, only.

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a link to the Kindle books "Movers and Shakers" list, "The biggest gainers in The Kindle Store sales rank over the past 24 hours."

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=pd_ts_kinc_mte

It's a fun list because it changes constantly.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

that's true, Ann - and those bestseller lists tend to change slowly over time.  

I'd love to make a similar thread with links to "Books Recommended by our Members", or something like that. It would be a lot more interesting!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Harvey,

Just posted a review of _The Guerney Literary...._ you may move it to your Recommended by our Readers if you want.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Thanks so much! Working on that now.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh, Harvey....you *do* know it's only 2008, right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Uh, Harvey....you *do* know it's only 2008, right?


Hey Steph...

With my magical mod powers I went in an modified all the messages. Thanks for noticing! LOL

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

whoops - I was getting *way* ahead of myself!

Thanks for pointing that out - and thank you, Leslie, for fixing that!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Steph H said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, Harvey....you *do* know it's only 2008, right?
> ...


I love magical mod powers...I'm a mod at another forum and though I try to use my powers only for good sometimes I just can't help myself.... *insert evil laugh*


----------

